# Richmond, VA D&D Group Seeks Player



## gregdiaz (Dec 6, 2003)

We are looking for 1 or 2 additional D&D players for our group. We meet every other Saturday afternoon. Three of us take turns as DM but one more DM would always be welcome. We have been using the 3rd Edition Rules but are slowly adopting the 3.5 Revision. If you are interested in joining or have questions contact me by phone or e-mail. My phone number is (804)874-2034. My e-mail address is paez105@hotmail.com


----------

